# RCI Renewal Rates



## ptprism (Oct 15, 2008)

My 5 year membership with RCI is expiring in 4 months. As a result, I can't even search beyond that point to use the weeks deposited with them. So I have to renew. Last time I did this there was a "special" offered to me. I am just wondering if anyone knows of any such "specials" now being offered. the current rates posted on the website are:
$349--5 years
$289--4 years
$229--3 years
$159--2 years
$  89--1 year

Has anybody seen any better rates? Am I better off calling in and talking to a VC and seeing what they offer? Any other strategies for getting a "deal"?


----------



## bigrick (Oct 17, 2008)

Those rates seem the same as what they offered a few years ago.  I'm amazed they haven't raised these rates.  Usually RCI is very good at collecting every dollar.  (Of course they do have the most trade inventory too which makes membership very worthwhile for us.)


----------



## dalefried (Oct 29, 2008)

I usually don't answer the phone when I see RCI displayed on my Caller ID. My RCI membership was set to expire in May, 2009 so when a RCI guide called, I answered the phone hoping I would get a good discount on the membership fees. He offered me the same prices you have listed above if I renew my membership for 5 years. I told him that I got a better deal 3 years ago. He took a nasty attitude with me and hung up. 
In September, I had to call RCI to confirm an exchange. That VG was very helpful. He mentioned my membership expiration date, and I asked him what prices he will offer me. He offered me the same price I paid 3 years ago which was $66/year for 3 years = $198. I accepted his offer. So don't accept the prices on the website or a VG's first offer.
 - Dale


----------



## mheysie (Nov 4, 2008)

I just spoke with an RCI agent today re: extra vacations & he just happened to mention that they have an offer right now for renewals: $282 (Canadian) for a 5-yr package. I don't know if this is only valid for newbies such as myself or for everyone. It's worth checking out though, 40% off.


----------



## philemer (Nov 4, 2008)

*RCI Sale*

Offered three yr. renewal for only *$178* today. Five yrs. is *$267*. Agent said rates good through end of year. Something about their 30th anniversary.


----------



## pranas (Nov 5, 2008)

I was quoted the same five year rate two days ago.  Did not ask when  the special ends.


----------



## x3 skier (Nov 6, 2008)

Unless it is free, I am dropping out altogether.  

Cheers


----------



## pcgirl54 (Nov 6, 2008)

I was offered $178/59 a year a few weeks ago. I am debating what to do myself. I like RCI and belong to II as well. II gives me a bonus week for a deposit. RCI offers a cruise discount I won't use. RCI searches 1-2 yrs out are superior to II. I may just extend for 1 year and pay the higher fee.


----------



## philemer (Nov 6, 2008)

pcgirl54 said:


> I was offered $178/59 a year a few weeks ago. I am debating what to do myself. I like RCI and belong to II as well. II gives me a bonus week for a deposit. RCI offers a cruise discount I won't use. RCI searches 1-2 yrs out are superior to II. I may just extend for 1 year and pay the higher fee.



I also love to search 12>24 months out (long range planner) and as long as I keep getting the exchanges I want I'll stay with them.


----------



## bigrick (Nov 16, 2008)

One thing about RCI is they do have the inventory.  Trade consistency may vary but the inventory is there.


----------



## Carol C (Nov 17, 2008)

x3 skier said:


> Unless it is free, I am dropping out altogether.
> 
> Cheers



Free sounds good! But I'd settle for free guest certificates for those who pay annual membership dues. AFVC, Getravelop and such clubs don't require a guest certificate to be paid for. Whazup with that? Why should a long-time dues-paying RCI member have to pay for a guest cert for her brother's family to go to Orlando? :annoyed:


----------

